# SAV APPLE: Ha HA ha...



## Sim le pirate (4 Avril 2005)

Je voudrais vous relater une petite anecdote au sujet 
du SAV apple qui me fait bien sourire (et aussi grincer des dents!).
2-3 jours après la reception de mon pwb 12", je me rends compte que 
la batterie tient lamentablement 2h45 en utilisation simple
(itunes+neooffice+prefs système+onyx). Après un parcours rapide des
foruls relatifs à l'autonomie, je décide d'appeler le sav afin d'être 
éclairé. Après un reset du pmu et un recalibrage, j'obtiens 3h30 d'autonomie
en laissant le portable allumé (pas de veille et aucune application lancée)
Le sav reconnait qu'il y a un problème et m'envoie une nouvelle batterie.

Je la recoit effectivement le lendemain et, bluffé par la vitesse de traitement
et d'envoi du sav, je recalibre joyeusement la petite nouvelle et là...
Eh bé c'est encore pire que la 1ère, 2h30 à tout casser avec une utilisation basique!
J'attends encore 2-3 jours et 2 recalibrages mais rien ne change.
Bref je rappelle le SAV en espèrant une issue aussi rapide mais + efficace 
que la 1ère fois.

Après l'explication de mon problème à 1 certain "Cedric", celui-ci me demande
ce que je pense qu'il faille faire. Je lui réexplique donc le problème et il me met
en attente pour en parler avec son supérieur. Après 2 chansons RNb et 1 bob marley
sur le standard d'attente, il me reprend en ligne et m'annonce que c'est normal 2h30,
que son collèque a un pwb 12 et que lui trouve ca normal comme charge.
Je lui précise alors que son collègue de la semaine précédente trouvait anormal les 2h50
de ma première batterie. Il invoque alors le reglement de garantie et précise que pour les batteries, 2h est le minimum inacceptable!

N'ayant pas encore renvoyé la première batterie, il me conseille pour finir de choisir celle
que je préfererais garder et de renvoyer l'autre!!

Bref je suis 1 peu perdu et je sais pas trop quoi faire.
Vous en pensez quoi?


----------



## deLphaeus (4 Avril 2005)

Si tu as le courage ... rappelles pour tomber sur un autre "conseillers" 

Bonne chance


----------



## r e m y (4 Avril 2005)

La seule question intéressante est de savoir si 2h30 ou 2h50 est une autonomie NORMALE sur un powerbook 12".

Qu'en pensent les possesseurs de ce modèle de powerbook?

Car 
- soit c'est normal (bien qu'inférieur à ce qu'annonce Apple), et alors inutile de perdre son temps en coup de fil interminable au SAV, sans compter les aller-retour à la Poste...

- soit c'est une durée ANORMALE, et il faut effectivement conseiller à Sim le PIrate de ne pas lâcher le SAV Apple jusqu'à ce qu'on lui livre une batterie opérationnelle (voire qu'on vérifie son powerbook si celui-ci draine trop vite la batterie, ce qui pourrait être le fait d'un composant en court-circuit quelque part, par exemple...)


----------



## Napoléon (4 Avril 2005)

Ici, minimum 3h45 sur un powerbook 12" acheté fin août  en utilisation bureautique+itunes...

Si on tire dessus on descend à 2h35/45 mais jamais en dessous


----------



## RainMan (4 Avril 2005)

J'ai reçus le mien il y a moins d'un mois et pour la première utilisation, après calibrage, j'ai tout activé (bluetooth, airport) et fait un max pour vidé la batterie, elle a tenue 3h (mode performance maximale). En utilisation normale, c'est environ 4h-4h30 (mode automatique).


----------



## ibox (4 Avril 2005)

Sur le site apple il est spécifié ceci :

Batterie lithium-ion 50 watts/heure (avec indicateurs de charge lumineux intégrés) offrant une autonomie pouvant atteindre 5 heures entre chaque recharge (modèles 12 pouces)

Tu es pratiquement sous les 50 % du potentiel de ta batterie, il y a un problème


----------



## Sim le pirate (4 Avril 2005)

Bon ben on dirait que je vais pas lâcher!!
C'est incroyable qu'il ne veuille pas traiter un problème
plus grave que le précédent pourtant reconnu comme inadmisible
par un de ses collègues (fort symptathique d'ailleurs, "philippe", je vous
le recommande).
Je rappellerai demain, ca va barder!


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Avril 2005)

Tout dépend des réglages que tu fais (luminosité écran, veille disque dur, bluetooth, airport, periphériques USB etc... etc...)

Si tu as:

la luminosité réglée au maximum
la cpu en mode performance maximale
pas de veille du disque dur
des périphériques usb
la connection airport activée
bluetooth enclenché
le ventilo qui déclenche sans arrêt
et que tu tapottes dessus...

Ca ne m'étonnes pas ! (désolé)

En coupant tout, et me mettant à 1 ou 2 barres, j'arrive à 4 heures, sans trop tirer sur le ddur et la cpu... Globalement la moyenne est à 3 heures.


----------



## Sim le pirate (4 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend des réglages que tu fais




Voila ce que j'entends par utilisation "normale":

             -aéroport et dent bleue coupés
             -mode economie d'energie sur automatique+veille du disque dur
             -luminosité à 7
             -pas ou peu d'accès disque
              -pas de dvd, pas d'appli gourmande, juste itunes, pages et 2-3 menus
               ouverts




Bref 2h30 à 2h50 avec cette utilisation et 3h30 sans toucher l'ordi du tout,
cela me semble un peu radin!



 Ps: j'ai essayé le jeu chess d'os x quelquefois, il avait pas l'air d'avoir un moteur
3d et physique extraordinnaire mais c peut être LUI qui me mange ma batterie.
Et kasparov qui joue parfois contre un ordi IBM, j'espère que c pas un portable!!


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

j'ai trouvé ceci http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/


lis bien en bas le n°7......

tu peux faire valoir ceci pour publicité mensongere si c'est bien le cas


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Avril 2005)

Et t'as le ventilo qui tourne souvent ?


----------



## Zeo14 (4 Avril 2005)

Oui tu as un problème.
J'ai le même portable et la batterie tient facilement 4h.
Je suis monté jusqu'à presque 5h en utilisation bureautique et avec bluetooth et airport desactivé.

Par contre soit tu n'as vraiment pas de bol et ils t'ont filé deux batteries pourries soit c'est ton portable qui a un problème...

En tout cas, te laisse pas faire. Tu as payé assez cher ta machine pour être en droit d'attendre des performances optimales.


----------



## Sim le pirate (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé ceci http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/
> 
> 
> lis bien en bas le n°7......
> ...



 "n°7" ?? 

Je vois pas ou c'est!


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Avril 2005)

également ce lien


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> j'ai trouvé ceci
> 
> http://www.apple.com/fr/powerbook/specs.html
> 
> ...





desolé , un coup de telephone m'a fait partir le message incomplet


----------



## Sim le pirate (4 Avril 2005)

Je vois pas trop ce que tu veux dire. Ils disent qu'on peut atteindre 
5h, mais ils se déchargent de la responsabilité si ce n'est pas atteint.


----------



## GrandGibus (4 Avril 2005)

A noter également que les batteries atteignent leur niveau de capacité optimal après quelques cycles de charge et de décharge.

C'est alors peut-être un peu trop tôt pour tirer une conclusion définitive ?!


A noter qu'il y est également conseillé d'effectuer des cycles complets _régulièrement_.


----------



## sleb (5 Avril 2005)

salut,

juste pour dire un truc (je ne suis pas un grand spécialiste des batteries mais bon)
y a peut etre un pb au niveau du transformateur qui ne balance pas le jus suffisant, je le dis paske moi ca m'est arrivé avec mon ibook, voila si ca peut t'aider, essaye de tester avec un autre transfo


----------



## Zyrol (5 Avril 2005)

Moi la batterie de mon ibook a atteint son autonomie maximum au bout de 5 ou 6 cycles de decharge/recharge.

C'est normal, c'est comme pour les tel portables, au début les batteries ne tiennent pas longtemps, il faut qu'elles se "rodent".
Ne pas oublier que ce sont des elements chimiques à l'intérieur et non electronique


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Avril 2005)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Moi la batterie de mon ibook a atteint son autonomie maximum au bout de 5 ou 6 cycles de decharge/recharge.
> 
> C'est normal, c'est comme pour les tel portables, au début les batteries ne tiennent pas longtemps, il faut qu'elles se "rodent".
> Ne pas oublier que ce sont des elements chimiques à l'intérieur et non electronique




J'avais déja fait au moins 5-6 cycles complets avec la première, et la deuxième 
après trois cycles est vraiment pitoyable.

Je pense qu'il faut que je me plaigne à Apple maintenant sinon dans un mois ils se justifieront avec l'usure normale et inévitable d'une batterie avec le temps.


----------



## GrandGibus (5 Avril 2005)

t'avais commandé par apple store ?

si t'es encore dans les délais, tu peux aussi simplement leur renvoyer ton pb, pour en reprendre un autre !


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Avril 2005)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> t'avais commandé par apple store ?
> 
> si t'es encore dans les délais, tu peux aussi simplement leur renvoyer ton pb, pour en reprendre un autre !



Non je l'ai acheté chez un revendeur (clg bruxelles). 

En fait il y 3 solutions:  - j'ai pas eu de bol avec les batteries et ils m'en envoient une bonne
                               - c'est qqchose de plus grave et ils le prennent en réparation
                               - j'arrête de me prendre la tête et j'accepte mes 2h45 d'autonomie

Vu la probabilité faible que je recoive 2 batteries défectueuses, c'est peut être plus grave.
En fait j'ai pas trop envie de le lâcher en réparation, a part l'autonomie il me satisfait au 
plus haut point et c'est mon outil de travail. Il parait que les délais de réparations sont 
vachement long...


----------



## Sim le pirate (5 Avril 2005)

rien qu'en tapotant dans firefox avec itunes branché et la luminosité à 6,
je suis passé de 3h04 à 1H55 en 1/4 d'heure!!


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (5 Avril 2005)

Ah les batteries ! 
J'ai des appareils qui fonctionnent sur accus: CAMESCOPES, GSM, PC PORTABLES, iBOOK, POWERBOOK...
Les durées annoncées par les fabriquants sont des durées MAXIMALES et en utilisation très 'light' (à la limite seulement l'appareil allumé). Pour mes caméscopes par exemple, le fabriquant indique 1 h 15 de fonctionnement des batteries et depuis que j'utilise ces machines (depuis 20 ans ...) je n'ai jamais dépassé les 45 minutes en utilisation 'normale' de prise de vues (moteur du caméscope + moteur du zoom).
Mon iBook (il a 2 ans et 12") 'tient' un peu plus de 2 heures en utilisation de l'application iMovie avec utilisation du lecteur de CD AUDIO et mon nouveau powerbook, pareil , avec luminosité à 50 % (je ferme les rideaux quand je fais des montages vidéo).
Je me souviens de l'époque où la durée de charge d'un accu pour magnétophone (UHER) était de min 12 heures pour un fonctionnement de ... 60 min maximum. 
Attendons les progrès ...


----------

